# First time breeding ?



## Snakebreak (Oct 16, 2019)

Hey, so this will be my first time breeding snakes. I've kept them for many years But never stepped into the breeding world until now. So I have afew questions:

1. What age and weight do the MALES have to be before breeding for jungles and darwins? I have a jungle almost 1 year old now is that to early to breed? His a fair size.


2. With natrual incubation, how do I clean the enclosure while the mum is sitting on her eggs and at what age do I take the baby's from her once hatched?


3. Can I breed off season? It's still cold here in Melbourne in October but it has been heating up more. Can I turn the heating off fully to help ovulation process? 


No hate please I want to do everything correctly before attempting to breed so I'm trying to do the right thing by asking the questions I do not have knowledge of. Thanks


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 16, 2019)

I can’t really answer these myself as I am new to breeding, however I do have a general idea of the answers (pretty much 1year is a bit young and you want to aim for around 3-4years minimum, males can be a bit younger than females due to size requirements different, males can be 900g, females 3.5+kg

You don’t need to clean up during maternal incubation, artificial incubation will be a lot easier in ensuring the temperatures are right though, you take the babies as soon as they start hatching

Last part I’m not sure, I don’t think this will work out though 

I would recommend getting the book keeping and breeding pythons by mike swan

As i said I’m new to this myself, but have done quite a bit of research


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 16, 2019)

Snakebreak said:


> Hey, so this will be my first time breeding snakes. I've kept them for many years But never stepped into the breeding world until now. So I have afew questions:
> 
> 1. What age and weight do the MALES have to be before breeding for jungles and darwins? I have a jungle almost 1 year old now is that to early to breed? His a fair size.
> 
> ...



Given you're asking all these questions at this time of year, I strongly suggest not trying to breed this season. Spend some time learning more first. Your snakes your choice, but you clearly don't have a grasp of the bare basics yet, which is setting yourself and the animals up for problems.

1) 18 months or so. Not large, but I've never heard of one maturing before going through a full seasonal cycle. At this time of year it's unlikely you have one which is almost a year old (assuming you're in the southern hemisphere he'd have hatched out of season).

2) If you're asking what age to take the babies away from the mother, please spend some time doing a lot more reading before asking questions.

3) It's very difficult to breed outside of the season, especially in a mediteranian climate like Melbourne's. Turning off the heat does not help them ovulate, and if they were likely to ovulate, turning heat fully off would be damaging to their health, especially in a climate like Melbourne's. Again, I very strongly recommend not attempting to breed this season (not that your male is mature anyway).


----------

